# Legal Gear Methyl-1P & Masterdrol



## icanrace (Dec 21, 2005)

if one was thinking of using this stack, based on the ingredients, would it be recommended to use something for liver protection? If so, what product would you recommend? Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 21, 2005)

y would u take m1p?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

I ran those two as a 6 week stack, awesome! 

You better hurry I know Methyl1-P has already been discontinued by LG.

Methyl-Materdrol has a milk thistle/hawthorn berry complex in it.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

I would add a few grams of N-Acetyl-Cysteine to your daily vitamins and minerals to further help your little all-important organ buddy.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

and stay away from alcohol of course.


----------



## icanrace (Dec 21, 2005)

great guys, thanks.

As far as I know Prince (which isn't much) the Supervol was discontinued and they started making the Masterdrol. I have not heard anything about the Methyl-1P. It might be as well, but LG did not mention it to me. 

When you ran that stack, what additional supplements did you add to aid your liver etc?

I'm thinking that the Methyl-1P is what I will be going with as I have found out that the Masterdrol is comparable to Superdrol which is out of my league. That stuff seems a little harsh to me, but I could just be over concerned.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2005)

icanrace said:
			
		

> I have not heard anything about the Methyl-1P.



http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/legal/meth.html


----------



## icanrace (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got confirmation from LG that Methyl-1P has NOT been discontinued. Maybe bb.com just got confused with another one of their products or they are just trying to sell it. Nonetheless, we all make mistakes.

edit:

"BodyBuilding.com is incorrect.  We have asked them to remove the statement from their website.  You can still order as noted below.

Thank you for contacting Legal Gear Customer Service"


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2005)

interesting.


----------



## topolo (Dec 22, 2005)

Rob are you on a disinformation campaign? Do you work for the government?


----------



## areacode516guy (Dec 31, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I ran those two as a 6 week stack, awesome!
> 
> You better hurry I know Methyl1-P has already been discontinued by LG.
> 
> Methyl-Materdrol has a milk thistle/hawthorn berry complex in it.


If  you have to choose either  methyl1-1p or masterdrol to you which one. What did you use post cycle .Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 31, 2005)

For the liver take this 3 times daily:

1 gram N-Acetyl-Cysteine
500 mg Milk Thistle
100 mg K-R-ALA (or 250 mg ALA)

You can also use Liv 52.


----------



## cg18862 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd like to know the answer to areacode's question, if you would, Rob, or anyone else.


----------



## icanrace (Feb 23, 2006)

areacode516guy said:
			
		

> If  you have to choose either  methyl1-1p or masterdrol to you which one. What did you use post cycle .Thanks




methyl-1P & Masterdrol are two completely different things. If you are willing to accept some health risks, Masterdrol is the way to go. Refer to my Masterdrol thread in the anabolics section.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> methyl-1P & Masterdrol are two completely different things. If you are willing to accept some health risks, Masterdrol is the way to go. Refer to my Masterdrol thread in the anabolics section.



true, I stacked them, but I would probably choose Masterdrol over the 1P as a stand alone.


----------



## icanrace (Feb 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> true, I stacked them, but I would probably choose Masterdrol over the 1P as a stand alone.



right on. When I first wrote this thread I was considering the stack as well, but decided to go with MD as a stand alone. It worked very well


----------

